
Microsoft sends Mozilla traditional treat to celebrate shipping Firefox 5 - Mithrandir
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/06/21/microsoft-sends-mozilla-traditional-treat-to-celebrate-shipping-firefox-5/
======
praptak
Don't be fooled. It's the evil Microsoft trying to retrain our Markov-chain-
predictive parsers to interpret "Microsoft sends threat" as "Microsoft sends
treat" from now on.

------
sixcorners
Changes in firefox 5:
<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/firefox_5_for_developers>

------
Roritharr
tl;dr:

Going to the Chrome like fast development cycles resulted in getting cupcakes
instead of cakes.

~~~
chrislomax
I was going to say this. IE probably looked at the development cycle of major
releases for the next year and thought it would cost them a fortune in cakes!

Wouldn't surprise me if Firefox changed their release tactics to get more
cakes...

~~~
zyb09
yep, but the clever IE team caught wind of it and operation get more cakes
failed. Firefox 6 rescheduled to 2013.

------
kazuya
The cake is a lie.

~~~
patrickk
For those who didn't get the reference, this is from the video game Portal:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdrs3gr_GAs>

~~~
owenmarshall
I don't think it's a question of not getting the reference -- I dare say most
of us likely _did_ get it.

I think the real question is "what does this reference add to the discussion?"
And as far as I can tell, it adds absolutely zero value.

